# My *WTF was I thinking* FOTD <<Lots of pics



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2006)

These are looks I'm not too crazy about.. but I was cleaning out my digital camera and decided to share because *WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES!*  I'm trying really hard to work on my application... so PLEASE give me constructive criticism.
On to the pics...






This one isn't bad... for some reason I am always attracted to purple.  I need to work on getting my color more saturated though.




This is from a FOTD I posted last week... just a closeup




I wore this to work a few days ago... Green pigment, Chartreuse and Goldenaire... blahh its ok




and a look at the face (I don't have LAZY EYE I promise!)




This is my interpretation of the Thunder Quad... a little boring I know




*LADIES!! DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!*  Horrible!




Umm... another miss.  At least I _thought_ I looked cute that day




NO COMMENT.  




You gotta love the gap between my lashes and my liner!!




An Attempt at Fake Lashes...eww




Another "Don't try this at home" look




More purple?!  JEEZ...


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the first two looks the best!! and the hot pink and purple one u said not to try and home i love too. lol i guess im odd


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 3, 2006)

'i thought i looked cute that day'--well i like the bottom i just think if the lid was darker it would of looked nicer more dramatic

bwahaha 'gotta love the gap' i laughed sorry 



the first 5 i really like and i don't see anthign to beat ur self up about....the green looks so nice what is wrong with it am i blind?

thunder quad is 'simple' not 'boring' and the colors are very neutral so it's not like wham ya know

damn girlie i love ur fotds but this one had me laughing a bit hahaha...but ppl are gonna see these ab be like wowo her sucky fotds are better than my good fotds


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL,.. your comments are cute,..actually I think they are all really very pretty! It looks like you are in the same boat as I am with your brighter looks though,.. It's harder to blend the brighter colors without loosing the "pop" you want. 

I concur with Pushpa,...I also laughed at the gap comment,.. I have done that myself before,..(but my biggest problem is widening the liner on the upper lid until it is too think and then I have to start over again,.. I make sure not to take pics of that!,)...and the one that you said that you thought you looked cute that day,.. well here's the news,.. you totally DID look cute that day. Love those lips!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_damn girlie i love ur fotds but this one had me laughing a bit hahaha...but ppl are gonna see these ab be like wowo her sucky fotds are better than my good fotds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah your sucky ones are better than my good ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha.I love them all.Brave to post the one with the liner gap.Still looks great in my eyes tho girl.Love it


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't be so hard on yourself.  All the looks are great, I love the comments you made, lol.
What did you use on the first pic, it looks stunning?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think you look good girl! Shoot I know I have some serious misses! LOL But yours look fine to me.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 3, 2006)

beautiful! i especially love the purple ones!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 3, 2006)

You're crazy your looks are always great!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 3, 2006)

I lovee the purple ones.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the second pic.  That is so pretty.


----------



## Midgard (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, they all look awesome!


----------



## user2 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok and where is your problem? I think they all look awesome!!!


----------



## user4 (Feb 4, 2006)

the only thing i can see is that the one with the green pigment maybe the highlighter is a little too dark... but besides that i like the looks!!! dont be so hard on urself girl!!! LOL


----------



## veilchen (Feb 4, 2006)

I also think these look all great!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 4, 2006)

nice...


----------



## tricky (Feb 4, 2006)

if you think those are not so great... you would think mine were horrible! haha

i think they all look fab! you've got serious skill.


----------



## bohogirl (Feb 4, 2006)

I think they are awesome! The first one is hot and my fav is the 'I thought I looked cute that day' one - it rocks.


----------



## Bianca (Feb 4, 2006)

You look gorgeous!!!! No need to worry! And I love the brows!


----------



## xiahe (Feb 4, 2006)

i really love the purple looks!

random question: what kind of eyeliner do you use?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_You're crazy your looks are always great!_

 
lol i agree.


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Feb 4, 2006)

OMG i love you.
and your eyebrows.
gah..idol.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 4, 2006)

Perfectionnn!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_i really love the purple looks!

random question: what kind of eyeliner do you use?_

 
Lancome LeStylo Waterproof in Black.  $20


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 4, 2006)

Love the Thunder Quad look.


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2006)

i thought they were beautiful!


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 4, 2006)

I love the pic under the "Ladies do not try this at home" pic--the e/s is really pretty, and your lips look so full, soft, and smooth!


----------



## orodwen (Feb 4, 2006)

i happen to like the e/l gap.  it gives a creative, somewhat 1960s vibe to the eye look.


----------



## colormust (Feb 4, 2006)

i dont know what you are talkin about..all the pics are amazing. saw the liner/lash thing but the make up still looks great.


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 4, 2006)

girl there aint nothing for you to worry bout you look hot in all the pics. Great job


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 4, 2006)

aahhhh psh, they all look hot!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you for all of the encouraging comments ladies, ESPECIALLY those of you who took the time to offer me your constructive criticism.  I believe that this is what this forum was made for... to share ideas and encourage new techniques, etc.  I notice a lot of people on this forum being just 'nice' [and I don't doubt for one second that your kindness isn't genuine], but not offering any opinions for critiques (to one another or myself) keeps us from growing and perfecting our talents.  So from now on I vow to be brutally honest, but also courteous of course... and ask the same of others.


----------



## KJam (Feb 6, 2006)

wow - those are all so hot!


----------



## BreeB (Feb 6, 2006)

I think they are absolutely gorgeous!  I'd love to know what's on your eyes in the "NO COMMENT" pic and i'd love to know what's on your lips in the "Umm, another miss" pic and the "Thunder quad" pic.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 7, 2006)

I LOVE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the second one. Do you remember what you used?


----------



## Morosity (Feb 7, 2006)

woah, I think they're all gorgeous looks! I especially love the green one. You have such perfect eyebrows.. I'm just going to sit here and sulk for a while! lol.


----------



## MissCreoula (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like the 1st one (are you wearing Violet pigment?), the 5th & 7th pic are also great. What are you wearing on the lips? And do you have a breakdown of what you have on the face?Or is your skin that flawless (unless its your skincare regime). Keep posting FOTD because I like similiar colours so great inspiration.


----------



## Ms.Fion (Feb 7, 2006)

You've got really beautiful eyes! i love the 1st pic, could u tell me what eyeshadow u applied? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 7, 2006)

There are a few suggestions I could make-but like many others said they are beautiful

To avoid the gap between the lashes and the liner maybe tighline the upper rim first then go on top with the liner above the lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of the looks are very shiney have you tried mixing textures? Such as Matte with Shiney or sheer with matte? 

Also maybe use a big blush brush to blend all the colours together-they wont make it look wierd i promise! They will just help smooth some lines

Also this is just a issue i personally have (because I have deep set eyes) I dont like darker colors on my browbone (above with goldenair i guess?) only because I feel that eyes go deeper in the face. But thats just my opinion on that issue

also on the green one-and on some of the others i think there may be a feeling of irritation with how sloppy it looks on the inner corner (beautiful concept helps make it flow) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe try to apply it wet so it doesnt have that little "drippage" i guess.

Geez im so full of critiques. Please know I'm only saying this cuz you asked for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greens look really pretty on you, so do purples. I dont see why you dont like them unless your just tired of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they are really pretty on you so is pink. Maybe try some blues those are always pretty and yellows. I would love to see you do a "sunset" eye with yellow and pink


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK Is It Me Or Are You Crazy Girlie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your Make~up Is Always Fabulous I Always Look Forward To Seeing Your Skills


----------



## DJNina (Mar 22, 2006)

Girl you are way to hard on yourself! I like 'em!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 22, 2006)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ur comments are hysterical! i think they're all very pretty and ita with the constructive criticism that's already been given


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love purples on you, it looks fantastic. I also really like your peachy one with false lashes, 3rd from bottm... very nice!


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually, the NO COMMENT look is my favorite.  With your lips, I would focus on them more instead of my eyes all the time, try more lighter eyes with vibrant lips.  I LOVED the post you did inspired by SonRisa's culturebloom look, that was phenomenal.  But I'd love to see you do a Monroe...just a thought...


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 22, 2006)

you really like beating yourself up dont you?......your looks are amazing...i dont get why u dont see it :\


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you look great in all of them, mostly because they're not overdone - even the pink and purple ones.  We all have our off-days, and you're lucky that your off days look like most people's on-days.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

better than i would have done. and man are you pretty


----------



## Dawn (Mar 22, 2006)

I think they are all very nice!  Love your brows!


----------



## shamelessmuse (Mar 22, 2006)

I really like that first one!  Do you remember what you used!?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 22, 2006)

Flawless skin, what do you use?


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 22, 2006)

wow love em all


----------



## mishy1053 (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually think most of those look great.  Dont be so hard on yourself.  You obviously have skills


----------



## BombshellVixen (Mar 23, 2006)

Your make-up is amazing!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 23, 2006)

All of them are so perfect and polished. Love them.


----------



## halliek06 (Mar 23, 2006)

*ok so!*

ok so, all of those are HOTT> omg. dont be SO HARD ON URSELF> ur super talented. also, u have the most perfect eyebrows ive EVER SEEN! lol

 -hayLee


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 24, 2006)

Actually, I think the first two are gorgeous.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 24, 2006)

omg how do you not have a single stray hair? brows are gorgeous as are your looks. remind me of alicia keys <3


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 24, 2006)

wtf are you talking about? I kept waiting for one of them to be a bit off or messed up and ummmm... none were!! You did some really gorgeous looks. I especially love the 5th pic down, the pink and green. What pink eyeshadow did you use it's so pretty!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 24, 2006)

I think they're all great! I love love love your eyebrows!


----------



## Octavia (Mar 29, 2006)

You're too gorgeous!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 29, 2006)

DON'T BE SO HARD on yourself... you are an amazing artist and you did an awesome job on all the looks. I always enjoy seeing your fotd's


----------



## Blyss (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the lips in the thunder quad face... what is it?  It looks the combo I've been searching for .... caramel shine and peach.


----------



## vogue_chic04 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Ok and where is your problem? I think they all look awesome!!!_

 
I agree! I'd be thrilled to have those colours and skills!


----------



## Neon_Couture (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice , the frist one is my fav , what purple did u use?


----------



## mellz (Mar 30, 2006)

Woooow..you are so pretty! Love the looks. Stop being so hard on yourself


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

i like all of them and i think you're reallly good at application!! i just love the shape of your eyes!  :loveya:


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful i dont see any mistakes


----------

